# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Airjibe??Schiss^^

## Unregistriert

Hallo.....ich surf so seit ca. 3 Jahren und hab so die blichen sachn wie powerhalse, duckjibe, chop hop und so ganz gut drauf denk ich ma^^.......mein nchstes Ziel is jetz eig die airjibe.....mhh....jedes mal wenn ich surfn geh nehm ich mir fest vor es zu probiern....doch jedes mal wenn ich kurz davor bin..verlsst mich der mut...^^..kA...is irgendwie komisch....am schlimmsten is es inner luft die segelhand loszulassen...mhh...was mach ich jetz ..?..vllt ersma was anderes probiern..?...flaka??oda was sonst?....wie habt ihr das geschafft?..........Wer kennt das gefhl auch?.......Das sagt sich immer so einfach:  Einfach mal ausprobiern!...doch wenn man dann mit vollgas ankommt und dann irgwas inna luft loslassen und shiften soll...dann ises was anderes^^...
Aso ja:Ich fahr n starboard kombat105 und np expression...beides von 05....

Dank

mfg Timo

----------


## Unregistriert

hoi !

ich schliee mich an - bekomme in der luft immer bedenken mir die beine / fe in den schlaufen zu verdrehen und entscheide die drehung doch nicht einzuleiten.

cya

----------


## Unregistriert

Um sich bei den ersten Versuchen etwas die Angst zu nehmen, find ich es besser steile  Rampen (See, am Meer war ich noch nie  :Happy: auszusuchen (grad wenns Hackt mach ich leichter ne Airjibe als eine Halse). Strzen tut man sowieso und es ist besser wenn nicht brutal mit Fullspeed nach hinten geschleudert wird. Bin anfangs auch fters in der nchsten Welle detoniert was mir meine Sprunggelenke manchmal bel genommen haben.
Bei den ersten Versuchen sollte man noch nicht ans umgreifen denken sondern schaun dass man die Drehung halbwegs hinbekommt. Irgendwann slidet man dann schon zurck und dann kann man sich aufs Rigg konzentrieren. So wars zumindest bei mir.
Wenn der Absprung zur Airjibe schon ned klappt wirst dich ber einen Flaka noch weniger drbertrauen.
Keine Angst man verletzt sich in den seltensten Fllen. 
Masthand ganz vor am Boom, mit dem hinteren Fu kicken vorne ziehen, dann hinten nachziehen, Segelhand auslassen, hintere Fu zum Po, Kopf zur hinteren Schulter drehen.
So gehts mal zum ersten Knackpunkt (Shiften). Viel Spa beim ben.
lg. Karl
Die ersten Versuche sind grauslich aber da muss man durch.

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich hab mit m Frontloop angefangen,dabei war die grte berwindung ber die Schulter und nicht in Fahrrichtung zu schauen.... Das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei der Air Jibe. habe es einfach mal ausprobiert - dabei den Helm nicht vergessen / wobei der eher psychologisch was bringt - und dann sucht dir nen schnen Chop zu dem du etwas abfallen kannst und Spring... sofort die Segelhand loslassen und mit der Masthand das Rigg an dir Vorbei ziehen und dabei Druck von oben auf den baum geben -hebelt dich aus m Wasser ... / Ach so Masthand relativ weit vorne am Baum.... und dass wichtigste ist sofort ber die hintere Schulter schauen wenn du das Segel loslsst... Dann rotierst du schon mal.. umgreifen brauchst du bei den ersten Versuchen nicht im Kopf zu haben du kannst auch wenn du an der "falschen" Seite vom Baum greifst rckwrts sliden.... VErsuch nicht zu hoch zu springen dann gings bei mir immer auf die gelenke ansonsten Schlaufen nicht so fest dann geht s....
Aber sonst rein berwindungstechnisch hat mich der Frontloop als Stylereinstiegsmanver am weitesten gebracht.... alles danach macht dann deutlich weniger angst...
Schne Gre
Tim

----------


## Surfmaniac 16

Bei den ersten vorgenommenen Versuchen bekam ich diese Blockade auch nicht weg...
Aber ich hab jetzt ein paar mal die Drehung in der Luft probiert ohne zu shiften, dass ging soweit ganz gut. bung macht den Meister heit es doch...
Naja und um sich die Angst zu nehmen knnte man sich vorher n freestyle video reinziehen und agressive musik hren so mach ich das zumindest...

----------


## Unregistriert

Hab jetz n bischen gebt!!....die "Angst"^^...sagn wir ma der Respekt vor Strzen^^..is schonma wech   :Smile: 
Klappen tuts aber trozdem noch nich ganz...
Jetz schaff ich es abzuspringen und dann inna luft hinteren Arm loszulassn und die Drehung damit auch einzuleiten....nur bei etwa 90Grad is dann Schluss :Frown: ...
Ich komm einfach nich weiter rum!!
Wenn ich dann schrg auf dem Wasser lande pack ich mich entweder ab oder ich schaffs grad noch das Board wieder in Fahrtrichtung zu bringen  !!
was kann man da machn??.....auer weiterben^^

joa Videos sind gut....jetz wo wir so wenig Wind hier oben habn zieh ich mir die den ganzen Tach rein^^ :Smile: 

dank....Timo

----------


## neon007

Das wa ich grad   ^^hab vergessn mich anzumelden..... :Smile: 

mfg Timo

----------


## jou

hehe soweit bin ich auch schon gekommen, abba imma voll aufen rcken gelatz  :Smile:

----------


## neon007

zu 60% bleib ich drauf.....
hh..^^ :Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

> hoi !
> 
> ich schliee mich an - bekomme in der luft immer bedenken mir die beine / fe in den schlaufen zu verdrehen und entscheide die drehung doch nicht einzuleiten.
> 
> cya



moin

das kann eigentlich gar nicht passieren, wenn man den gesamten krper in die rotation begibt. versucht nicht euer board und fe in die rckwrtsfahrt zu bekommen und dabei den oberkrper noch in normaler fahrtposition zu haben!!! es ist auf jeden fall wichtig, die segelhand loszulassen, um den oberkrper direkt mitzudrehen. eigentlich auch um direkt in der luft umzugreifen, aber das kommt mit der zeit. versucht vielleicht erstmal so bis zum typischen anfngerfehler zu kommen: mit einer hand an der gabel rckwrts slidend und den andern arm weit von euch gestreckt. 

den msst ihr dann wieder ausradieren, indem ihr euch drauf konzentriert, euch schon in der luft den mast fast ins gesicht zu ballern. also sofort nach dem lsen der segelhand schon vor der landung den mast wirklich mit gut kraft am oberkrper vorbei nach luv ziehen. so knnt ihr dann schon sicher mit 2 hnden landen. aber das kommt wie gesagt spter.

zu dem anderen problem mit nur 90 grad rumkommen:
ne harte landung, oder?;-)
du drehst wahrscheinlich dein board zu horizontal. so musst du einen viel weiteren weg in der luft zurcklegen, weil du dich ja in den schlaufen nur in einem gewissen radius um den mast bewegen kannst. wenn du viel steiler abspringst bekommst du die nose in der luft viel besser nach unten und somit mit deinem krper hher und nher am mast in der luft vorbei. man braucht ja keinen 180 halbkreis mit dem board springen. spring steil ab, nose nach unten und dein board macht die restlichen drehung von selbst, aber nur wenn du auch wie oben deinen oberkrper mitdrehst.
die landung wird dann brigens auch ganz sanft, weil dein board von vorne nach hinten einsetzt.

viel spa dabei
gru
tom

----------


## Surfmaniac 16

genau: wenn man nach 90 mit dem bug eintaucht, dann macht man mit dem schwung den rest der drehung
aber man muss das segel doch nicht loslassen?!?
bei einer AIRJIBE landet man dann segel schothorn voraus, was mir schonmal gelungen ist
bei einem VOLCAN wird in der luft geschiftet mein ich...

Gru Tim

----------


## Unregistriert

Volcan und Airjibe is doch das gleiche...!?...dachte ich immer... :Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

nene airjibe und volcan ist schon das gleiche. dann biste nen halben grubby gesprungen. cool

----------


## Unregistriert

> genau: wenn man nach 90 mit dem bug eintaucht, dann macht man mit dem schwung den rest der drehung
> aber man muss das segel doch nicht loslassen?!?
> bei einer AIRJIBE landet man dann segel schothorn voraus, was mir schonmal gelungen ist
> bei einem VOLCAN wird in der luft geschiftet mein ich...
> 
> Gru Tim



Du verwechselst das mit der Aerial Jibe (hnlich Willyskipper) ;-)
lg. Karl

----------


## guido

Mit geht's ganz genauso. Traue mich nicht den Vulcan einzuleiten. Aber nach all den super Tips hier, probiere ich's jetzt garantiert, versprochen. Hat mir Mut gemacht den Thread zu lesen  :Happy: 
Danke

----------


## neon007

So...fahr bermorgen 2 Wochen nach Holland....!...Wenn ich wieder da bin hab ich das Teil drauf;-)
Danke fr die Tipps...hoffe sie werden mir helfen....^^...
Hab aber nochmal ne frage :
Gibt es auch irgendwo "anleitungen" fr die Arial Jibe?

mfg Timo

----------


## Unregistriert

Weilst so motiviert bist bekommst die Anleitung fr die Aerialjibe von mir.
Fu aus der hi. Schlaufe nehmen vor auf oder hinter die Schlaufe steigen (Geschmackssache) ich steh dahinter fast schon drauf. Aus Trapez aushngen, anluven leicht in die Knie gehen, direkt ber kleine Windwelle (gleichzeitig den hi. Fu leicht strecken, vorne ziehen)
Wenn das Board mit der Finne aus dem Wasser ist mit dem hi Fu Boarddrehung einleiten (nach hinten kicken), mit beiden Fen in der Fussschlaufengegend landen, shiften und anfahren.
Wnsch dir viel Glck im Urlaub bei der Air u. Aerial Jibe  :Happy:  ich schtze trotzdem dass du etwas mehr als 2 Wochen brauchen wirst bist du deine erste Airjibe stehst ;-)
lg. Karl
Ps.: Auf continentseven.com gibts vom Chris Pressler eine ganz schne aerialjibe (Video)

----------


## Unregistriert

Versuch mal den Kopf aktiv ber die hintere Schulter zu drehen...
Auerdem ist es wichtig die Masthandan nah an dir vorbeizuziehen..
das kriegst du hin in dem du von oben drckst - dich quasi an der gabel hochziehst...
dadurch kommst du auch besser aus dem Wasser und der Bug taucht evtl ein was die rotation noch zustzlich beschleunigt.... aber wichtig ist das nach hinten schauen

----------


## Howie

Hab mir das Heck von meinem JP bissle zerstrt( ca. 4cm Riss).Muss mit dem Mast passiert sein, dass sich der Riss genau in der Mitte vom HEck befindet und herzengrade ist. Dr. Ding drauf und es ging. Dennoch stellt sich mir die Frage ob nun Ein Gabelbaum-Mast-Protector sinnig ist.Billig sind die Dinger ja. Benutzt ihr welche? Wie ist das Umgreifen mit Protector, strend? Wie passen die Protectoren auf Skinnies?


Lg, Howie

PS: im Winter werd ich es wohl reparieren

----------


## felix231

wie kommt denn der mast bis zum heck?? da ist /sind doch die fuschlaufen im weg oder???
also ich benutzte keinen boomprotektor da der baum selber bei mit nicht auf die nase schlagen kann das kann nur der mast und ich hab noch nie gemerkt das diese protektoren viel bringen und es schiftet sich finde ich besser ohne :Wink: 

sofar
felix

----------


## Howie

und du meinst die schlaufen sind aus titan und knnen sich nicht verbiegen oder was  :Smile: 

ich hab keine Ahnung wie des passieren knnte, hab bisher auch noch kein Brett/Segel bissle kaputt gemacht. Jetzt isses passiet.  :Smile:   Ich hab auch das Gefhl dass die Protectoren stren wrden...

----------


## felix231

beim volvan kann das schon mal ganz ntzlich sein wenn man bein switch losfaren probleme hat aber ich denke es hilft eniem viel wenn man das switch stance fahren kann bevor man den vulcan bt denn man steht jah beim losfaren in switsch und auch beim sliden...


ich habe diesen thread vorher noch nicht gessehen aber mir geht es auch so ich nehms mit immer vor und dann mach ichs doch nicht^^

so is da halt wenn man bei vollspeed pltztlich die richtung wechseln soll aber nchste saison hoffe ich klappt das besser :Smile:

----------

